# Halloween On The Brain!



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Just thought I would share this amusing little experience that I had yesterday. My job is mainly Accounts Payable/Receivable. I keep a handwritten ledger along with computer records. Yesterday, I was posting some credit card and cash deposits in my handwritten book. I have to admit that I am guilty of looking at Haunt Forum at the same time. When I looked in the same ledger later in the day, I noticed that where I usually write what my transaction was (deposit, check, withdrawal, etc.), I had actually written the word Halloween! I was cracking up, but I could not share the joke with anyone. I can only imagine what my boss would have said if she saw that! Now every time I see the whited out spot, it makes me laugh all over again.:googly:


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

That's hilarious! Around this time of year, it's hard to think of anything other than Halloween.


----------



## throughthepatch (Sep 3, 2008)

Visiting Hauntforum at work?
Guilty as charged!

It pays to be the network admin at times.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll bet it does! Lucky you.:jol:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That is great Scary Godmother!!! I think we are all guilty of doing this. I actually have the Hauntforum website minimized so I can visit without getting into tooo much trouble at work.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Da Weiner said:


> That is great Scary Godmother!!! I think we are all guilty of doing this. I actually have the Hauntforum website minimized so I can visit without getting into tooo much trouble at work.


LOL!!:laugheton:


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

It's not a good day unless someone asks me how my haunts coming along. 

It's good to have Halloween on the brain.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Agreed. Everywhere I go I check things out for haunt potential. It drives my wife crazy, it warms the cockles of my black haunted heart.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

That's funny. I once had a friend who was writing a book report for school while watching a football game. The teacher found it amusing when the word 'TOUCHDOWN' appeared somewhere near the middle of the report.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

It must be some sort of subliminal message!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Da Weiner said:


> That is great Scary Godmother!!! I think we are all guilty of doing this. I actually have the Hauntforum website minimized so I can visit without getting into tooo much trouble at work.


 --(shhh, I'm at work, and on this website!) This place is like a damn drug for me!! Ever since I found this site, I find myself visiting everyday and looking for ideas and projects to work on or incorporate into my haunt. As of now, it's 52 days, 7 hours, 41 minutes, and 30 seconds til HALLOWEEN!!! WooHoo!! :voorhees:


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Ditto for me Fiend!:jol:


----------



## hexerei (Aug 31, 2008)

Me as well! Am I the only one who is losing sleep this year from thinking in bed over what needs to be done on my projects still...I am getting a bit obsessive. My boyfriend thinks I am nuts, and I have to try and refrain from using the "H" word around him otherwise he may go mad!:googly::jol::googly:


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

No Hexerei, you are definitely not the only one! I should have planned a week's vacation in the fall to get caught up!:devil:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Halloween lives at my house all year long. I tinker with small projects in the winter months when the shop is to cold and then late in the spring I get start up in the shop again. It never really ends.


----------

